# Today's Wildlife Highlight!



## RedGinger (May 14, 2011)

On our way home from some errands on the Reservation, today, I spotted this dude up in a tree.  "Is that what I think it is?!", I said.  "Yep!"  Here he is.  He was at the top of this tree, right off the side of an old bridge, so I had to zoom.


----------



## RedGinger (May 14, 2011)

Sorry, trying out a new re-sizing technique!


----------



## RedGinger (May 14, 2011)

*


----------



## RedGinger (May 14, 2011)

He was fast for such a big guy.  Had to zoom in a lot on this one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2011)

Cool! we have a few around here also,they are coming back!!!![]


----------



## mr.fred (May 14, 2011)

Awesome  Laur[]----------i was down at the river today  watching  some of them   around  2pm.  might be the same ones!.


----------



## swizzle (May 14, 2011)

We have a steady population starting to grow around the great sacandaga lake area. Some people call the vultures in tuxedos because they mainly feed on carrion. I've seen around a dozen of them all together over the past 5 or 6 years. I've only seen one golden eagle. I was on a peak looking down on him as he circled below. Really a massive bird. Looked like it could carry a baby deer away. Very sweet pics Red. Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, everyone.  Yeah, they're making a comeback, for sure.  Growing up,  I never saw one.  They're kind of like moose, because as Swiz said, you don't realize how big they are until you see one in person.  I haven't seen a Golden Eagle before.  I've gotten more into birds over the years.  We have some completely gold ones that have been in the yard for a couple weeks now.  I have to find out what those are.

 Forgot I took a video.  I might as well post that too, as soon as it's ready.


----------



## RedGinger (May 14, 2011)

Quick video of Baldy:
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSVz9OQkMSs


----------



## madman (May 14, 2011)

great pix red!


----------



## cobaltbot (May 14, 2011)

They are making a great comeback due to the DDT ban and protection at places like where I work.  They have netted and tagged several there over the last few years including two goldens last year.


----------



## swizzle (May 14, 2011)

Your little yellow birds are most likely gold finches. Pick yourself up a copy of Peterson's field guide to the birds. Might be able to get one cheap on Amazon. Swiz


----------



## peejrey (May 14, 2011)

Makes me proud to be an Eagle....East Eagle that is[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 14, 2011)

> Pick yourself up a copy of Peterson's field guide to the birds. Swiz


 
 LoL,...I'm her field guide Swiz....sometimes I think Laur's as deaf as I am. Yes, they _were_ gold finches Swiz...good call.[]


----------



## VTdigger (May 14, 2011)

I love Bald Eagles, what a beautiful bird.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> Makes me proud to be an Eagle....East Eagle that is[]


 
 Makes me proud to own a puce Eagle []


----------



## nydigger (May 15, 2011)

We have them here in the Hudson Valley in Ny. They have some breeders that show up every year in the West Point/ Bear Mountain area. and over on the west side of Orange county on the Deleware Rive. I watched one last year grab a fish out of one of the lakes in Harriman State Park while I was fishin..it was the highlight of the day lol


----------



## rockbot (May 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> He was fast for such a big guy.Â  Had to zoom in a lot on this one.


 
 Great shot Red!
 what a powerful looking bird yet so graceful.


----------



## randgrithr (May 16, 2011)

Eagles are my absolute favorite bird. Great shots! I love how he turns his head all the way around to look at you while you're behind him!

 We had an yearling bald eagle (male) show up in our area, but they captured and banded him and released him somewhere upstate. Mostly we get osprey and the occasional red tailed hawk.

 Eileen


----------



## ecotramper412 (May 17, 2011)

> Really a massive bird. Looked like it could carry a baby deer away. Very sweet pics Red. Swiz


 
 You're absolutely right Swiz!

 http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth_news/newsid_8314000/8314558.stm


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!  It was so cool.  I will always carry my camera with me, now. You never know what you will see when you live in such a wild place.  We've seen two bobcats together, bear, lots of cool birds, and now the eagle, up close.  I like the Herons and Osprey too, Eileen.  As someone said, you can't help but feel patriotic when you see one of these majestic birds.


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

Eileen, when we have the windows open, we always hear hawks cry as they fly by.  Haven't caught a picture of one, yet.


----------



## towhead (May 17, 2011)

Great pictures! 

  The Canadian Geese brought their little yellow fluff balls out yesterday!  They are precious!   -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.  I enjoy your wildlife pictures a lot!  P.S.  Sorry your little bottle has taken so long.  What with gas, transportation, etc., it's taken me awhile.  It should be there very soon.  []  And I can't wait for you to get it!


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

Thinking back on it, this eagle looked big enough to be a small child, sitting up in that tree.  Any other bird, I may not have noticed.  I'm glad I had Joe with me to help me make the identification and do the driving.


----------



## randgrithr (May 17, 2011)

We have an eyrie-style nest at the top a gigantic tree in our backyard which was first noticed late this winter, but I am not sure who's living in there yet. There was some ruckus a couple of weeks ago, so I think it was "newlyweds" having a good time. [] 

 So far the only other sign of potential raptors has been the discovery of half a squirrel on the front lawn, some starling nestling carcasses out in the cul de sac, a dead mouse here and there... much as I love birds of prey, I wish they weren't such messy eaters. [:'(]

 We are on Long Island Sound so the yearling eagle was doing great with all the fish he could get locally, but they decided to re-home him upstate because as he'd get older, a bird with an eight foot wingspan would need a lot more food than can be found in suburbia, and might have easily carried off someone's cat or small dog. Also would likely present a tempting target for poachers. All the same I miss having an eagle around.

 Eileen


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  randgrithr
> 
> We have an eyrie-style nest at the top a gigantic tree in our backyard which was first noticed late this winter, but I am not sure who's living in there yet. There was some ruckus a couple of weeks ago, so I think it was "newlyweds" having a good time. []
> 
> ...


 
 That's so cute!  We have a little Wren house, here.  My mom found it in the woods and gave it to me.  Joe renovated it this year, as some animal got into their nest and took a couple boards and who knows what else out of there [][]  I thought it would be funny to put a sign out front, "For Wrent!".

 I always worried about foxes and owls when I had outdoor cats.  Good thing mine are all indoors now, as we live in an area with so many predators.  You can hear the coyotes yipping and calling at night.  

 Good thing they re-located your eagle on both counts.  Poachers infuriate me.  We have a bullet hole or two in the garden shed from idiots who can't read no trespassing signs.  I know the deer and bear populations need to be kept under control (even though we are encroaching on their areas), but I think some of those traps are really inhumane.  We also have some beavers that have decided to come onto land.  Luckily, I have not seen them.  Those, we can't do much about until we have permission, I think.  Nevertheless, it doesn't help when I go out to sunbathe and get teased that they are going to come after me!  They have a reputation for being very mean.  

 Oh, we also have fisher cats that are on the comeback.  Those, I do not want to run into!!


----------



## swizzle (May 17, 2011)

Here's my latest run in with wildlife. Can you see her?







 Here's what she's guarding.






 She made her nest right on our deck railing under our rhododendron. She's getting use to us running up and down the stairs and now she doesn't fly away unless we poke around the bush a little too close. I took the pic about a foot away. I know she's a long way from a magestic eagle but I thought she was still worth sharing. I'll post pics of the chicks when they hatch too. Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

Really cool.  Can't wait to see the hatchlings.  What's her name?


----------



## swizzle (May 17, 2011)

Uh....Robin the robin?!?


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2011)

LOL.  I always name animals.  Robin needs a last name.  She looks like it would be a French one.


----------



## swizzle (May 18, 2011)

My last name is french and I have a cousin by the name of Robin so I'll name the bird after her. It is now Robin LaPort. []


----------



## towhead (May 18, 2011)

No worries Laur!

 Great pix of the Robin and eggs!!  -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2011)

I like that, Swiz.  Now, the babies will need some names when they are born.  []  Thanks, Julie.  I'm excited for you to get the package.


----------



## randgrithr (May 18, 2011)

What a cute robin! Good luck with the babies! []


----------



## rockbot (May 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> He was fast for such a big guy.Â  Had to zoom in a lot on this one.


 
 I can't help but think of that Chris Farley movie "Almost Hero's" when he tries to get the egg from the eagles nest etc.[][]


----------



## swizzle (May 18, 2011)

Already got them named. They are Shelly, Eggbert, & Yolko []


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## swizzle (May 18, 2011)

[][][]


----------



## towhead (May 19, 2011)

Shelly, Eggbert and Yolko!  Too cute!  -Julie


----------



## swizzle (May 19, 2011)

I got those names from the movie Ice Age, Dawn of the Dinosaurs. Its one of my kids favorite movies. Swiz


----------



## swizzle (May 26, 2011)

http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n35/swizzlenutz/?action=view&current=Picture.mp4


----------

